# Hello   from a very newbie



## Jenny105 (Aug 13, 2021)

HI  My test was last week . The only 2 things I know is that my glucose levels are high as is my Vit B. My appointment with a nurse comes next week.   I really didnt expect to be here as my weight (until it fell) was under 10 stone. My BMI came at 25 green (this may have been wrong)  Exercise comes out at over 400mins a week.  So this was the last. Just shows you can never tell.  I live in the south, near the sea and the hills.   I have a large hearing loss so I have a Sound Support Dog we have to go for myriad walks everyday for an hour. Both off our leads .


----------



## Inka (Aug 13, 2021)

Welcome @Jenny105  You mention your weight falling - have you lost weight recently without really trying? Or did you mean something else?

Yes, a diabetes diagnosis is a shock. It’s stressful but once you get into the swing of things it does get easier. There’s lots of support here so feel free to ask anything you want no matter how small.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 13, 2021)

What comes next ?  I havent seen any results but see a nurse next week. What is she likely to tell me on the first meet up.


Inka said:


> Welcome @Jenny105  You mention your weight falling - have you lost weight recently without really trying? Or did you mean something else?
> 
> Yes, a diabetes diagnosis is a shock. It’s stressful but once you get into the swing of things it does get easier. There’s lots of support here so feel free to ask anything you want no matter how small.


Thanks Inka.  About 2m ago I went on holiday. On return I weighed myself , odd - no gain. Over the next 5 weeks I lost 9lbs. Then 2 weekends ago I became desparately thirsty , was visiting the loo a lot  and at night. I wrote a note to the GP . She ordered my regular test I have for another condition and added diabetes and urine infection. The symptoms subsided as quickly as they came. And havent returned. But the tests came back as high glucose and Vit B. Ive just started medication. Im tending to avoid sugars and looking at the carbs. However a friend whos been through this says to wait for the appointment.


----------



## Inka (Aug 13, 2021)

Ah, ok. The reason I asked was because weight loss (losing weight quickly without trying) can be associated with _Type 1 _diabetes. If there’s any doubt about your diabetes type do push to have further tests. Too many adults are assumed to be Type 2 when they’re actually Type 1, so if a new member is slim, lost weight recently without trying, doesn’t really fit the profile, I always mention it.

I suggest making a list of questions for your upcoming appointment and having paper and pen on you to note down figures. It’s so easy to forget when you’re being bombarded with info and are still coming to terms with the diagnosis.

If you’re up to keeping a food diary too, that can be useful - both to the nurse and to you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Jenny105

Sorry to hear about your unexpected diagnosis. Hopefully you will get some good pointers when your nurse next week - and as @Inka says it would be good to get a confirmation of your diabetes type. Sometimes age is the dominant factor for many healthcare professionals in terms of assigning a type to begin with - but there are many high profile cases that demonstrate that T1 can be diagnosed at any age. Theresa May and Lyndsay Hoyle spring to mind from recent years!

If you get breathlessness, ‘pear drop‘ breath, abdominal pain, nausea or vomiting in the meantime, do call NHS111 or consider visiting A&E


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 13, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @Jenny105
> 
> Sorry to hear about your unexpected diagnosis. Hopefully you will get some good pointers when your nurse next week - and as @Inka says it would be good to get a confirmation of your diabetes type. Sometimes age is the dominant factor for many healthcare professionals in terms of assigning a type to begin with - but there are many high profile cases that demonstrate that T1 can be diagnosed at any age. Theresa May and Lyndsay Hoyle spring to mind from recent years!
> 
> If you get breathlessness, ‘pear drop‘ breath, abdominal pain, nausea or vomiting in the meantime, do call NHS111 or consider visiting A&E


Thank you for the reassurance and advice. Ive just found my level HbA1c  as 98.  My vit B as 2000.  I'll be patient. Are there any foods to concentrate on adjusting ? Or just wait.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 13, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Thank you for the reassurance and advice. Ive just found my level HbA1c  as 98.  My vit B as 2000.  I'll be patient. Are there any foods to concentrate on adjusting ? Or just wait.



Well reducing sweet and sugary things, and cutting back on portions of carbohydrates will probably be helpful in the interim - as will keeping well hydrated.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 14, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well reducing sweet and sugary things, and cutting back on portions of carbohydrates will probably be helpful in the interim - as will keeping well hydrated.


Right on.. yes Ive been packet , bottle , tin watching . And have made some changes to main meals.
 I love fruit but am confused by advice re fruit eg  baked apple/ raisins with no sugar yogurt ???    .  Mixed berry fruits with tea spoon fromage frais ??  Slice of melon ?   for dessert  etc.    Is there a section on this.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 14, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Right on.. yes Ive been packet , bottle , tin watching . And have made some changes to main meals.
> I love fruit but am confused by advice re fruit eg  baked apple/ raisins with no sugar yogurt ???    .  Mixed berry fruits with tea spoon fromage frais ??  Slice of melon ?   for dessert  etc.    Is there a section on this.


That is good that you have started to make changes to your meals. If you are used to having deserts then there are quite a few things you can have. the mixed berries either with cream or full fat yoghurt or the protein yoghurt/quark deserts and add some seeds or nuts. It is the raisins which will make the baked apple a bit high carb so be careful with that but with cream or creme fraise or fromage frais, but no need for only a teaspoonful. Sugarfree jelly is something else with added berries which is good. You can make a fruit crumble using ground almonds instead of flour and add seeds and nuts to the topping. Melon is not too bad, just watch the portion size.  
It is better to avoid low fat yoghurts as the tend to be higher carb than full fat so check out the nutritional information and look for total carbohydrate not just sugar.
Have a look for keto or low carb puddings on Google.


----------



## Inka (Aug 14, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Right on.. yes Ive been packet , bottle , tin watching . And have made some changes to main meals.
> I love fruit but am confused by advice re fruit eg  baked apple/ raisins with no sugar yogurt ???    .  Mixed berry fruits with tea spoon fromage frais ??  Slice of melon ?   for dessert  etc.    Is there a section on this.



I replied on the Fruit thread you commented on @Jenny105


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 14, 2021)

Inka said:


> I replied on the Fruit thread you commented on @Jenny105


Apoloies, still finding my way around.


----------



## Inka (Aug 14, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Apoloies, still finding my way around.



No need to apologise  I was just mentioning it to be helpful and because the forum notifications sometimes don’t alert to every reply.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 14, 2021)

thats ok Im always apologising. I had a nice lunch Brown rice, onion, mushroom and chicken. With a drink of milk as dessert. This afternoon we are going to an open garden. With tea !!!! I'll enjoy a cup of tea, maybe half a plain bare scone. We walked for an hour this morning. ...........


----------



## Camperman (Aug 15, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> HI  My test was last week . The only 2 things I know is that my glucose levels are high as is my Vit B. My appointment with a nurse comes next week.   I really didnt expect to be here as my weight (until it fell) was under 10 stone. My BMI came at 25 green (this may have been wrong)  Exercise comes out at over 400mins a week.  So this was the last. Just shows you can never tell.  I live in the south, near the sea and the hills.   I have a large hearing loss so I have a Sound Support Dog we have to go for myriad walks everyday for an hour. Both off our leads .


Sounds like me! Low weight, exercise etc. I'm struggling to keep my blood sugar in check.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 15, 2021)

Excuse another question.  What causes weight loss in some?. I lost 9lbs before my test. Weight 8stone 12 (56kg?).  This loss halted for 2 weeks but this morning it dropped about 2lb.   I walked for 1 1/2 hrs yesterday , could that be the reason? Im only curious not concerned as I see the nurse this week.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 15, 2021)

Camperman said:


> Sounds like me! Low weight, exercise etc. I'm struggling to keep my blood sugar in check.


Camperman - Im glad there's a fellow spirit out there.  I take a med called lithium carbonate which bumped my weight up by 3 stone.  Eventually I manage 9 stone 7 . Thats when the symptoms started. I have a Sound Support Dog which means walking for an hour each day, including playing ball, running after the dog. And I do Aqua class and swim twice a week. I am 70 which seems to be a factor.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2021)

No need to apologise for asking questions.  That is what the forum is for, and people are only too happy to help.  

You asked what causes weight loss.  When I was diagnosed with T1 I lost 1 1/2 stone in a week.  This was due to lack of insulin and my body using up the fat stores I had to keep me going Before I was diagnosed.  Once on insulin my weight stabilised and recovered as much as I wanted it to, as I was then eating what I wanted when I wanted.

It will be interesting to see what results you get from your nurse.  It may be worth mentioning that you would like to be tested for T1, if they have not already done this.  Some are misdiagnosed as T2 because T1 in adults often develops more slowly than in children so we manage on the remaining beta cells (that make the insulin) until some sort of overload uncorks such as an infection when our insulin resistance goes up so our body can’t use the remaining stuff as well.

your weight loss may be nothing to do with this, and if T2 and now reducing carbs and exercising more this could well be the reason.  I only get weighed at the GP and/or hospital so I have no idea how much variation is possible after exercise, but others may be able to advise on that. 

Fire away with absolutely any questions that arise.


----------



## Inka (Aug 15, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Excuse another question.  What causes weight loss in some?. I lost 9lbs before my test. Weight 8stone 12 (56kg?).  This loss halted for 2 weeks but this morning it dropped about 2lb.   I walked for 1 1/2 hrs yesterday , could that be the reason? Im only curious not concerned as I see the nurse this week.



Weight loss can be a symptom of Type 1 as I mentioned before. I remember the weight dropped off me and the more I ate the more it seemed to fall off. I remember my nurse saying that although I was eating lots my body couldn’t use the food (because of the undiagnosed Type 1) and was starving so was ‘eating itself’ - ie using up its fat and muscle stores.

Don’t let them palm you off about what type you are. Some GP nurses are quite ignorant about Type 1 and think it’s a childhood condition. That’s not true at all.in fact, more people are diagnosed as adults than children, I believe.

In order to rule out Type 1, you’d need a C Peptide test and a Type 1 antibodies test. The C Peptide test will be useful anyway even if you have Type 2 because it will show how much insulin you’re producing.


----------



## Camperman (Aug 15, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Camperman - Im glad there's a fellow spirit out there.  I take a med called lithium carbonate which bumped my weight up by 3 stone.  Eventually I manage 9 stone 7 . Thats when the symptoms started. I have a Sound Support Dog which means walking for an hour each day, including playing ball, running after the dog. And I do Aqua class and swim twice a week. I am 70 which seems to be a factor.


It is nice to see a few on here that seem to be in a similar boat to me! 
I'm to speak to my consultant and gp start of next week so hopefully I can initiate a change to my meds etc and see an improvement.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 15, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Camperman - Im glad there's a fellow spirit out there.  I take a med called lithium carbonate which bumped my weight up by 3 stone.  Eventually I manage 9 stone 7 . Thats when the symptoms started. I have a Sound Support Dog which means walking for an hour each day, including playing ball, running after the dog. And I do Aqua class and swim twice a week. I am 70 which seems to be a factor.





SB2015 said:


> No need to apologise for asking questions.  That is what the forum is for, and people are only too happy to help.
> 
> You asked what causes weight loss.  When I was diagnosed with T1 I lost 1 1/2 stone in a week.  This was due to lack of insulin and my body using up the fat stores I had to keep me going Before I was diagnosed.  Once on insulin my weight stabilised and recovered as much as I wanted it to, as I was then eating what I wanted when I wanted.
> 
> ...


Thanks . Weds will be interesting as this seemed to come on over a few weeks with symptoms over a week end. Now theyve gone .  Much appreciate your reply


----------



## Felinia (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome.  With an HbA1c of 98 you have been put on medication, and I expect your GP made sure it does not clash with other medications you are taking.  Regarding carbs, I expect you will need a way to measure your daily carbs, and the effect any particular item has on you.  Depending on what type you are, you may or may not be prescribed a blood glucose monitor.  Others can advise on the best type.  If Type 1, a monitor is essential.  It is recommended testing before eating and 2 hours after 1st bite.  You are looking for an increase of less than 3mmol.  Any more and a food item is pushing up your blood glucose more than recommended.  

Your nurse may say testing is not necessary, but if you don't test you will not know what foods affect you.  I tested for a couple of weeks, and found out what I could eat, but now just test for new foods.  Some are far more sensitive to carbs than others.  I can manage a couple of small new potatoes or a small slice of bread, but rice, pasta, apples and bananas are lethal for me. 

I have an app which records every item I eat, showing the cals and carbs by meal, by day and by week.  Handy on the phone as you go round the supermarket and much less hassle than pen and paper!  I experimented between 50gm and 130gm carbs a day, and settled on 90gm as suiting my body best.  It's a question of trial and error - we are all different and different foods affect different people.  

I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 15, 2021)

Felinia said:


> Hi and welcome.  With an HbA1c of 98 you have been put on medication, and I expect your GP made sure it does not clash with other medications you are taking.  Regarding carbs, I expect you will need a way to measure your daily carbs, and the effect any particular item has on you.  Depending on what type you are, you may or may not be prescribed a blood glucose monitor.  Others can advise on the best type.  If Type 1, a monitor is essential.  It is recommended testing before eating and 2 hours after 1st bite.  You are looking for an increase of less than 3mmol.  Any more and a food item is pushing up your blood glucose more than recommended.
> 
> Your nurse may say testing is not necessary, but if you don't test you will not know what foods affect you.  I tested for a couple of weeks, and found out what I could eat, but now just test for new foods.  Some are far more sensitive to carbs than others.  I can manage a couple of small new potatoes or a small slice of bread, but rice, pasta, apples and bananas are lethal for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you Felinia.  Doc prescribed  Metinf*****  Yes I'll test . Science was a favourite subject @ school, so testing is ok. A measure will needed for that. I might go for an app sounds good. Name?       That's good finding your optimum carbs. The high Vit B concerns me . But we shall see wot we shall see.


----------



## Felinia (Aug 15, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Thank you Felinia.  Doc prescribed  Metinf*****  Yes I'll test . Science was a favourite subject @ school, so testing is ok. A measure will needed for that. I might go for an app sounds good. Name?       That's good finding your optimum carbs. The high Vit B concerns me . But we shall see wot we shall see.


I use NutraCheck and others use MyFitBit.  There may be others on the market.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 20, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @Jenny105
> 
> Sorry to hear about your unexpected diagnosis. Hopefully you will get some good pointers when your nurse next week - and as @Inka says it would be good to get a confirmation of your diabetes type. Sometimes age is the dominant factor for many healthcare professionals in terms of assigning a type to begin with - but there are many high profile cases that demonstrate that T1 can be diagnosed at any age. Theresa May and Lyndsay Hoyle spring to mind from recent years!
> 
> If you get breathlessness, ‘pear drop‘ breath, abdominal pain, nausea or vomiting in the meantime, do call NHS111 or consider visiting A&E


 the 2nd Metformin tab was started on Weds . Diarrhea Thurs and early today. Leaflet says stop tabs. So I have contacted Doc for info.My Nurse didn't give me a lot of info especially re diet. She says I'm being treated for type 2 but suspect type 1.5. She mentioned this site and myDesmond . Tried the latter but it seems a reference is needed. Thank you


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 20, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> the 2nd Metformin tab was started on Weds . Diarrhea Thurs and early today. Leaflet says stop tabs. So I have contacted Doc for info.My Nurse didn't give me a lot of info especially re diet. She says I'm being treated for type 2 but suspect type 1.5. She mentioned this site and myDesmond . Tried the latter but it seems a reference is needed. Thank you


I replied to somebody re the MYDESMOND and you do need a referral but your G P /nurse should be able to do that.


----------



## Tennis123 (Aug 20, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> HI  My test was last week . The only 2 things I know is that my glucose levels are high as is my Vit B. My appointment with a nurse comes next week.   I really didnt expect to be here as my weight (until it fell) was under 10 stone. My BMI came at 25 green (this may have been wrong)  Exercise comes out at over 400mins a week.  So this was the last. Just shows you can never tell.  I live in the south, near the sea and the hills.   I have a large hearing loss so I have a Sound Support Dog we have to go for myriad walks everyday for an hour. Both off our leads .


Hello Jennie, I am also new, my blood sugars have gone up, but I am a comfort eater, but it is hard to control. Hope you go on ok


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi  Im at the point of being checked for type 2  or Type 1.5 (seriously)  . Im trying to stick to lo carb diet , but havent been given much help on whether this is correct.    
Do you like tennis?


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 22, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Hi  Im at the point of being checked for type 2  or Type 1.5 (seriously)  . Im trying to stick to lo carb diet , but havent been given much help on whether this is correct.
> Do you like tennis?


I think it is going to depend on what your final diagnosis is and what if any medication you will have prescribed. If it turns out you are a straightforward Type 2 then low carb is most likely to be one to follow but again it will depend on any medication. If 1.5 then I am not sure, maybe those who are will comment. 
There is not really a straightforward answer until you get your diagnosis confirmed.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 30, 2021)

Update.    After 2 1/2 weeks  my readings have dropped 6 pts . The figures aren't in single digits yet . I'm pleased they are moving  down. Hope they steadily move down .   Using Metformin slow release. And carbs 90-120.


----------



## Christy (Aug 30, 2021)

Great result @Jenny105 , keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## helli (Aug 30, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> If 1.5 then I am not sure, maybe those who are will comment.


As you say, until @Jenny105 gets a confirmed diagnosis, diet is unclear.
If she is diagnosed with type 1.5 (also called LADA and basically a slow onset Type 1), then the focus is on insulin to cover whatever carbs that are eaten.
Some people with type 1 chose to eat a low carb diet in order to minimise insulin as a smaller insulin dose means a smaller error if you miscount carbs. Most people with Type 1 do not limit their diet.
For example, I eat what I want. Some meals are low carb some are Classic high carb (pasta, pizza, cake). I keep an eye on my blood sugar levels and adjust my insulin dose accordingly.


----------



## Jenny105 (Aug 31, 2021)

helli said:


> As you say, until @Jenny105 gets a confirmed diagnosis, diet is unclear.
> If she is diagnosed with type 1.5 (also called LADA and basically a slow onset Type 1), then the focus is on insulin to cover whatever carbs that are eaten.
> Some people with type 1 chose to eat a low carb diet in order to minimise insulin as a smaller insulin dose means a smaller error if you miscount carbs. Most people with Type 1 do not limit their diet.
> For example, I eat what I want. Some meals are low carb some are Classic high carb (pasta, pizza, cake). I keep an eye on my blood sugar levels and adjust my insulin dose accordingly.


Hi  Thanks.  The Nurse will phone soon to note readings taken at differing times for 10 days( I took extra some days for my own interest eg 11 ish all day Mon- down 4-7points) Plus I'm taking Metformin. From the readings there'll be discussions about type 1.5 or 2. My doc is pretty on the ball. There's a system to send a text if concerned about an issue. eg my Vit B is rocketing @ same time as diabetes suddenly appeared.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 31, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> thats ok Im always apologising. I had a nice lunch Brown rice, onion, mushroom and chicken. With a drink of milk as dessert. This afternoon we are going to an open garden. With tea !!!! I'll enjoy a cup of tea, maybe half a plain bare scone. We walked for an hour this morning. ...........


Hi Jenny 105. This is the best place to be as all the members on here are brilliant and superb they helped me a great deal when I first joined in fact they still do it's not all doom and gloom far from it. These are the people who know more about Diabetes than some of the nurses do they make me feel proud to be allowed to be part of them in the world of Diabetes.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 2, 2021)

Update . The readings for 2 weeks ( 1 a day) were sent to the Nurse for 2 weeks. The levels are falling 18.6 highest down to 9.8 lowest using Metformin slow release. The present opinion is that as the levels are falling Type 2 is the most likely. But if the levels rise or my weight drops significantly I should make contact.  Fortunately the GP's have a messenging system which produces a quick response.


----------



## kevinr (Sep 2, 2021)

That's good news Jenny105 you will have to keep an eye on your glucose levels and see if they level out which they should if you are type 2. I am announcing some news in a about 5-10 minutes I don't want too but I think it's for the best.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 2, 2021)

Sharing is probably best .......      Kevin.  
PS   I just took a reading of 7.2  -  prior to a meal an after the statutory 1 hour dog walk on the hills      
He he   Now Im concerned the readings are going  too low.   !! Yer cant win can yer


----------



## kevinr (Sep 2, 2021)

No you can't Jenny105


----------



## trophywench (Sep 2, 2021)

7.2 too low?   No Way is it!  Normal BG prior to eating is between 4.0 and 7.0 and takes some folk years to achieve that, if ever!


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 2, 2021)

trophywench said:


> 7.2 too low?   No Way is it!  Normal BG prior to eating is between 4.0 and 7.0 and takes some folk years to achieve that, if ever!


Thanks for that   .... . Good to know  . I thought I might be about to fade.           My circumstances were so sudden
No sign of glucose in any of my years of regular multi tests.Then BANG...stone weight loss , 98 on the test and huge Vit B and rising !!!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 2, 2021)

You keep quoting the same phrase about Vit B as if you quite expect the forum members to know something about the subject - well this one doesn't.  But which B vit is it, eg B12, B6 etc, why did they test for it, and what has your GP told you about the result?


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 2, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Update . The readings for 2 weeks ( 1 a day) were sent to the Nurse for 2 weeks. The levels are falling 18.6 highest down to 9.8 lowest using Metformin slow release. The present opinion is that as the levels are falling Type 2 is the most likely. But if the levels rise or my weight drops significantly I should make contact.  Fortunately the GP's have a messenging system which produces a quick response.


I think this is the problem with the drastic reduction in carbs you’ve made in your diet. Whilst it’s great that your levels are falling, they are still high, so it could still be type 1.5 but masked by the low carb diet and assumed T2 because of the BGs. Do keep an eye on your levels.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 6, 2021)

Levels still dropping despite having been away . Nurse says check once a day.  Sometimes I check more for reason of cnecking progress.  I have nt been on low low carbs for about 10 days .Thanks for your interest


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 6, 2021)

Glad to hear your levels are still reducing @Jenny105 

Keep us updated


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 6, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad to hear your levels are still reducing @Jenny105
> 
> Keep us updated


Will do ...........


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi my  levels still dropping - BUT- so is my weight . This is probably an unusual question but how do I stop my weight from falling further?    My height is approx 5 ' 1.  My weight has dropped to 8 stone 6 from 9st 7 in 2 1/2 m. My test results are averaging about 8-9. Down from 18. I eat around 30 carbs per meal, roughly. 
Last week my nurse said to get in touch if my weight keeps falling. My query is :- Is their anything I can eat to stop the weight loss.9st 7 - 8 stone 6 in 2 1/2 m. My weight is about correct for my BMI. But lower isnt .
 I have some nuts, and ground nuts, cheese (lo carb but fatty - mostly non saturated), more carbs ?Any  Suggestions?   Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> I have some nuts, and ground nuts, cheese (lo carb but fatty - mostly non saturated), more carbs ?Any Suggestions? Thanks



Yes that’s the right idea. Since you‘ve reduced the amount of carbs (and therefore available energy) in your meals, you can balance that by increasing the proportion of protein and ‘good fats’.

You don’t want to overdo the protein, as that can put pressure on your kidneys, but nuts, seeds, avocado, olive oil, oily fish are useful additions. Fats and the proportions of the different types are a bit of a hot potato, and there are differing approaches and opinions on the forum regarding things like full-fat dairy, and fatty meats. While some remain cautious about intake of fats, particularly saturated fats, other members eat those relatively freely, and do not feel they have seen a negative impact on their cholesterol levels and/or the balance between the various cholesterol components. In some cases, improvements have even been observed.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 11, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Will do ...........


Hi update.   I tested at 11.30 today, 31/2hrs after breakfast. (Nurse wants one reading a day @ very varied times) 
Today it was 4.8, the lowest since 18.6 on 18th Aug.                       Now 'Im thinking whats too low ???!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 12, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Hi update.   I tested at 11.30 today, 31/2hrs after breakfast. (Nurse wants one reading a day @ very varied times)
> Today it was 4.8, the lowest since 18.6 on 18th Aug.                       Now 'Im thinking whats too low ???!!!



Anything below 4.0 is considered an alert level for hypoglycaemia, so is usually treated with 15g of fast acting carbs (eg glucose tablets or lucozade)


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks very much for this  .   I have some naughty Liquorice Allsorts to hand if the mark slips below 4. But I'll nip to the corner shop for glucose or lucozade. (Loved that as a kid) .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 12, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Thanks very much for this  .   I have some naughty Liquorice Allsorts to hand if the mark slips below 4. But I'll nip to the corner shop for glucose or lucozade. (Loved that as a kid) .



The general rule of thumb for treating low blood glucose (the 15 rule) is to take 15g of fast carbs, and wait 15 minutes before rechecking. If still below 4.0mmol/L, retreat with another 15g, and wait another 15 minutes and check again


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 13, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The general rule of thumb for treating low blood glucose (the 15 rule) is to take 15g of fast carbs, and wait 15 minutes before rechecking. If still below 4.0mmol/L, retreat with another 15g, and wait another 15 minutes and check again


Useful rule, easy to remember.


everydayupsanddowns said:


> Anything below 4.0 is considered an alert level for hypoglycaemia, so is usually treated with 15g of fast acting carbs (eg glucose tablets or lucozade)


   Today I have my new strips. I retested at 12pm   4.6   Then had a fairly normal lunch (main meal) with 1 1/2 portions of potatoe sald and 2 tbspn bake beans (veg is the norm )  2 hours later the reading was 7.9 ! So I wonder what that says.     I'll try readings b4 and after breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi   I have a Glucomen areo metre.  Generally I test once a day for the nurse and maybe once or twice more if experimenting.     Does an early morning cup of tea 3/4 hr B4 brekkie affect a pre breakfast reading - semi skim, no sugar ?

And i missed 1x500gm Metformin slow release yesterday @ lunch time. Would that affect todays readings?*  7.8 pre brekkie (correction ) sorry , immediately b4 breakfast      *12.4 post brekkie.       Thanks


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 14, 2021)

Metformin takes many weeks to build up so one missed tablet won’t make a difference.

For your pre breakfast reading, the only way to tell if it affects you is to test. If you are at 4.8 after the tea but before breakfast then the likelihood is that it isn’t affecting you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 16, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> I retested at 12pm   4.6   Then had a fairly normal lunch (main meal) with 1 1/2 portions of potatoe sald and 2 tbspn bake beans (veg is the norm )  2 hours later the reading was 7.9 ! So I wonder what that says.     I'll try readings b4 and after breakfast tomorrow.





Jenny105 said:


> Would that affect todays readings?*  7.8 pre brekkie (correction ) sorry , immediately b4 breakfast      *12.4 post brekkie.       Thanks



It’s unlikely that was connected with missing one Metformin tablet, or connected to your cuppa (though depending on how your body behaves, and if your liver begins releasing glucose as soon as you rise, you might find that you may see a difference immediately on getting out of bed, and 45mins later.

I think it’s more likely to show how your body is reacting to the carbohydrates in your meals. It would be worth considering reducing the portion of potatoes/beans (or maybe choosing either/or rather than both?), and considering a smaller portion or a slightly different breakfast?

But as you say, it’s worth double-checking to see if these results are a general trend, or just a one-off.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 16, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s unlikely that was connected with missing one Metformin tablet, or connected to your cuppa (though depending on how your body behaves, and if your liver begins releasing glucose as soon as you rise, you might find that you may see a difference immediately on getting out of bed, and 45mins later.
> 
> I think it’s more likely to show how your body is reacting to the carbohydrates in your meals. It would be worth considering reducing the portion of potatoes/beans (or maybe choosing either/or rather than both?), and considering a smaller portion or a slightly different breakfast?
> 
> But as you say, it’s worth double-checking to see if these results are a general trend, or just a one-off.


@everydayupsanddowns  Beans - i think. The same Breakfast ,without beans but with egg, gave a better result. PS 2 x fish fingers showed siilarme prob. I did science at school , understand the testing principles BUT there seem to be too many variables testing glucose

Frustrated is wot I feel. I'm not sure where I'm  going with all of this. eg type 2? or LADA? How many carbs? etc
The latest results were sent in Weds eve and I sent some questions, _see latest post on here_. Food and carbs section. I can post the daily results if deemed useful. Thanks for your support.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 16, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> The same Breakfast ,without beans but with egg, gave a better result



Ah! Interesting experiment. Sometimes the sauce around the beans is a bit of a BG mangler for members here.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 16, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah! Interesting experiment. Sometimes the sauce around the beans is a bit of a BG mangler for members here.


I'm guessing its the sauce. Hubby dished it up )  Also the crumby mix round fish fingers looks sinister. I didn't remove any this time . Weight dropped again. 54kg.
I'm going for upping the carbs for a few days & a few more samples a day. If blood results go up and weight goes down again I'll contact the Nurse.   TA muchly


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 16, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> I'm guessing its the sauce. Hubby dished it up )  Also the crumby mix round fish fingers looks sinister. I didn't remove any this time . Weight dropped again. 54kg.
> I'm going for upping the carbs for a few days & a few more samples a day. If blood results go up and weight goes down again I'll contact the Nurse.   TA muchly


With fish fingers there is a greater proportion of 'crumb' to fish than in say a piece of fish. I have found what they call lightly dusted fish in a few supermarkets which have less carb than normal breaded fish.
You could have some cheese on your toast with say a poached egg or scrambled egg with smoked salmon.
It is worth focusing on trends rather than individual readings.


----------



## helli (Sep 16, 2021)

I have seen recipes that "crumb" their fish with parmesan.
If I remember correctly it is a fillet of white fish of your choice with parmesan grated over the top and put in the oven.

I tend to use breadcrumbs (sometimes making my own from stale bread, sometimes buying panko breadcrumbs, if I am feeling posh and wanting extra crunch) and do it myself. You get as much fish to crumb as you want and it is pretty easy to do.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 16, 2021)

helli said:


> I have seen recipes that "crumb" their fish with parmesan.
> If I remember correctly it is a fillet of white fish of your choice with parmesan grated over the top and put in the oven.
> 
> I tend to use breadcrumbs (sometimes making my own from stale bread, sometimes buying panko breadcrumbs, if I am feeling posh and wanting extra crunch) and do it myself. You get as much fish to crumb as you want and it is pretty easy to do.


@helli   I was using Birds Eye. Usually, for main meal, we have plain grilled fish. But i will bear this in mind. I have a tin of old bread i used to use for bread pudding .


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 28, 2021)

How to weed out the culprits.   Every time I have 1/4 grapefruit , plus baked beans on toast I get a spike.   All carbs.       Baked beans were watered down today. but I still  get a spike of 10 . 2 hours later.   This drops back later to between 6 - 7.9.
Should i omit one or 2 items each time to whittle out the culprit.?


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 28, 2021)

Personally I wouldn't have baked beans on toast. It is a "triple whammy" of carbs.... carbs in the toast, carbs in the beans themselves and carbs in the sauce.   
It's good that your levels dropped back down later and going up to 10 isn't a major disaster, but better avoided if you can. Eggs will be much less disruptive to your levels than baked beans with the toast provided to stick to the same portion of toast.


----------



## janw (Sep 28, 2021)

Grapefruit is fairly harmless when it comes to carbs and calories, it can be beneficial. My money goes on the baked beans on toast for being the offenders - either is high carb on their own.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 28, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> How to weed out the culprits.   Every time I have 1/4 grapefruit , plus baked beans on toast I get a spike.   All carbs.       Baked beans were watered down today. but I still  get a spike of 10 . 2 hours later.   This drops back later to between 6 - 7.9.
> Should i omit one or 2 items each time to whittle out the culprit.?


I have found that beans and peas seem to cause me to spike higher than might be expected from the declared carb count and the amount eaten. A couple of other people have said the same thing - perhaps it is something genetic.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 28, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I have found that beans and peas seem to cause me to spike higher than might be expected from the declared carb count and the amount eaten. A couple of other people have said the same thing - perhaps it is something genetic.


I'm hoping its not the grapefruit. I was hoping to build from 1/4 to 1/2.   On the another day to try 100ml to 150mls. I do luv grapefruit.  B4 the debacle I was having far too much grapefruit juice. I'd no idea how much sugar contains.


----------



## Jenny105 (Sep 28, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Personally I wouldn't have baked beans on toast. It is a "triple whammy" of carbs.... carbs in the toast, carbs in the beans themselves and carbs in the sauce.
> It's good that your levels dropped back down later and going up to 10 isn't a major disaster, but better avoided if you can. Eggs will be much less disruptive to your levels than baked beans with the toast provided to stick to the same portion of toast.


@rebrascora  Thanks . Yes i guess with the gfruit and the toast its a carb too far. 
We have eggs or fish for brekkie most of the week . Beans on toast was a quirk of ours. Next week I'll try cheese on toast !!!!  I'm ok with cheese ,. Otherwise its scrambled, poached or boiled egg, or fish. <><


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 28, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> I'm hoping its not the grapefruit. I was hoping to build from 1/4 to 1/2.   On the another day to try 100ml to 150mls. I do luv grapefruit.  B4 the debacle I was having far too much grapefruit juice. I'd no idea how much sugar contains.


A quarter grapefruit is about 3g carb but 150ml grapefruit juice 12g carb. so you could have a whole grapefruit for the same carbs as the juice. Compare that with one fifth of a tin of beans which would also be 12g carb. It probably comes down to how much of the tin of beans you had, the toast may be about 15g carb.
The alternatives you mention would all be much lower carb. We sometimes have creamed mushrooms on toast, fry the mushrooms and stir in a spoonful of Philadelphia and a bit of grated cheese on top.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 28, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> We sometimes have creamed mushrooms on toast, fry the mushrooms and stir in a spoonful of Philadelphia and a bit of grated cheese on top.


I like the sound of that, but maybe on a bed of steamed kale or cabbage instead of bread for me.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 28, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I like the sound of that, but maybe on a bed of steamed kale or cabbage instead of bread for me.


Yes it works well with spinach, Kale or Swiss Chard which we grow. 
I have grown some squash called Mashed Potato (T & M) and it is a very good substitute and much lower carb. I have not yet tried the ones called Baked Potato. 
Currently suffering a glut of tomatoes so plenty of tomato soup on the menu.


----------



## Jenny105 (Dec 24, 2021)

Name                                                        Result             Normal range


HbA1c levl - IFCC standardised    *39 mmol/mol               21 - 41    Normal     *21 Dec 2021


----------



## janw (Dec 24, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Name                                                        Result             Normal range
> 
> 
> HbA1c levl - IFCC standardised    *39 mmol/mol               21 - 41    Normal     *21 Dec 2021


congratulations - fabulous news, well done!


----------



## Jenny105 (Dec 24, 2021)

Jenny105 said:


> Name                                                        Result             Normal range
> 
> 
> HbA1c levl - IFCC standardised    *39 mmol/mol               21 - 41    Normal     *21 Dec 2021


Thank you for all the encouragement along the way..... everyone  
How does one make the history list to go under my pseudonym  ?


----------



## gll (Dec 24, 2021)

if you mean at the bottom of every post, you are looking to edit your signature.
I'm on pc and its top right where your username is, click that and you should see signature option 
Not sure on mobile.
Most edit the font size a bit down it seems to make it just there but not in your face.

If you meant something else, my bad


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 24, 2021)

If you do mean the signature like @Gil says then it’s the same on mobile,at least for me anyway


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 24, 2021)

Yep I tried to tag gill’s post and it failed oops


----------

